# somerpointeresorts



## carmena79 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was wondering if I buy a tahiti village timeshare will I be able to trade within somerpoint resorts without going throught an exchange co?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2014)

*Exchange co.*



carmena79 said:


> I was wondering if I buy a tahiti village timeshare will I be able to trade within somerpoint resorts without going throught an exchange co?



To the best of my knowledge, if you are a weeks owner, the answer is no.  

I'm not positive, but if you are a points owner, I think that you still need to go through RCI.

If you are a weeks owner, you would probably go through Interval.  But I think that it is possible to sign up with RCI (and their TPU system) as a weeks owner.  When I called RCI weeks, they told me that I could sign up with them.


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Mar 29, 2014)

carmena79 said:


> I was wondering if I buy a tahiti village timeshare will I be able to trade within somerpoint resorts without going throught an exchange co?



We own at Tahiti Village under the points system within RCI.  There is a dedicated Somerpoint Resorts phone number 1-866-230-9323 if we want to trade into a non-Tahiti Village resort.This number is for the RCI points system.   

If we are reserving a stay at Tahiti Village; then we would call the regular reservation number & reserve through the 1-800-775-8463 number but we are still using our points to stay at our home resort.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 30, 2014)

CURIOUS1 said:


> We own at Tahiti Village under the points system within RCI.  There is a dedicated Somerpoint Resorts phone number 1-866-230-9323 if we want to trade into a non-Tahiti Village resort.This number is for the RCI points system.
> 
> If we are reserving a stay at Tahiti Village; then we would call the regular reservation number & reserve through the 1-800-775-8463 number but we are still using our points to stay at our home resort.



The 866-230-9323 number - - is it the Somerpoint desk at RCI ?

If you want to trade into a non-Tahiti Village resort, can you do it at the 12 month, 11 month point or 10 month point?  Does any Soleil/Somerpoint inventory show up on RCI that you can reserve further out than 12 months?

The other number (the 800-...) is the standard Soleil/CRM reservation number.  So another question - - if you want to reserve your home resort and actually stay there, do you just call the Soleil/CRM res number at the 12 month point and make your res or is there a different procedure?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 31, 2014)

In looking over their web page it looks like they are going to force people to convert to points to be able to exchange anywhere including their own resorts.

They do have a tab to "ask a specialist" and If I were you I would ask them for a definitive answer.

http://www.somerpointeresorts.com/Contact-Us.aspx


----------

